
Ask HN: How do you incorporate advice into your life? - audace
We&#x27;re constantly inundated with best practices, theories, lists about doing better in all aspects of life (being successful, a good manager, efficient, happy). How do you actually cut out the noise and make use of the important tips?
======
paulcole
This is paraphrased from The Lost World by Michael Crichton. I read it when I
was in middle school and it has stuck with me for over 20 years:

"Most people are wrong about most things."

People give advice that is out of date, just plain wrong, irrelevant, self-
serving, or otherwise generally useless. The key is to just ignore it and do
whatever you want.

Over time you'll figure out what works and what doesn't. And in 30+ years of
living, the only thing I've figured out that works is to ignore all the advice
I receive.

------
heynickc
I think we have an innate fear of losing things forever and that's why we
sometimes let information/advice overload inundate us - we're afraid that if
we don't read that blog post, that we're going to miss out on a life hack and
never see it again.

I don't really have a set way I cut out the noise - but I definitely try to in
as many ways as I can. It helps me to look at it as a fear of loss/fear of
missing things and when I make note of that fear - I can ignore the noise more
easily.

------
gt565k
It usually comes down to time management and a solid routine / schedule.

Start with getting 6-8 hours of sleep a night, consistently. Go to bed and
wake up at the same time every day. Perform physical exercise for 45min - 1hr
a day. That alone will allow you to manage your time significantly better.

~~~
pandaFish
Spot on. Being able to carve a 60-90 minute chunk out of your day to hit the
gym is a great way to cut low hanging wasted time.

A consistent wake up time anchors your sleep schedule, and prevents you from
accruing a sleep debt. Most sleep debts gradually sneak up, and can be hard to
diagnose.

------
pandaFish
Find advice from people who are one step ahead of you. The advice from the CEO
of a late state company doesn't have as much value to a first time founder
trying to find product/market fit.

